# HRB pen



## Vern Tator (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a Apprentice Jr Gentlemen's pen, Craft Supply, made with HRB that I got from Matt last fall. Great wood to work,and at this time my all time favorite pen. I never get tired of looking at the grain.
[attachment=15581]
[attachment=15580]


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice contrast to the wood


----------



## healeydays (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice Pen, I can see what you are saying about staring at the beauty.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2013)

that's fabulous, Vern ... you did full justice to a beautiful piece of wood


----------

